# Specs about a bow



## adamguilmino (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a browning pro hunter II purchased in the late 90s and I am trying to figure out the specs. I am upgrading and would like to know the drastic difference 10 years has made on bow technology. Specifically, I want to know the fps. If anyone can help that would be great.


----------

